# Feeding The Buggers...



## Frozen_Joker (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I am new here and new to the piranha scene. I have acquired seven 3-5 inch red belly piranha. The guy I got them from mainly fed them feeder fish like goldfish and guppies. I've been feeding them the same for two weeks and would like to change them from this diet. I have tried a couple times, but they won't eat much else. I keep the feeder fish in a quarantine tank and make sure they are healthy before I toss them with the P's. I am aiming for a shrimp/nightcrawler based diet. What do you suggest in this field? I know Walmart sells worms cheap, but are they good? What about the shrimp there, should I go with cooked or raw? What is healthier is my real question. I tried the cooked and peeled ones, they don't care for those. I intend on keeping them going on feeder fish, but I'm trying make that closer to a treat. Do you suggest any websites or stores? I live in the St. Louis, MO area. I am sure online may be easier for bulk buy, which is my intention. Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

nightcrawlers are good, shrimp raw, shell on. pellets are also good


----------



## new era (Oct 19, 2011)

I feed mine pellets and they love it. Tried shrimp and they hate it. Going to try night crawlers, where will be the best place to get the most for the money?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Nzac said:


> nightcrawlers are good, shrimp raw, shell on. pellets are also good


this


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

i pick up nightcrawlers from bait shops.


----------

